
Iron Dome takes out 15 rockets simultaneously - levyelad
http://www.geektime.com/2014/08/27/video-israels-iron-dome-takes-out-15-rockets-simultaneously/
======
SlipperySlope
Is anyone certain that the incoming rockets did not reach the ground and
explode? The rockets are unguided artillery rockets fired to effect terror. It
does not matter if Iron Dome disrupts their path as long as they create
terror.

This battle is quite asymmetric, as Israeli precision bombs can target
particular multi-story buildings in Gaza after advance warning.

~~~
levyelad
The iron dome has 90% interception success rate.

